# burning .img woes esxi5.5 amd64



## bigtiger (Jul 4, 2014)

Morning all,

I'm trying to create a bootable USB to install FreeBSD10 on a ESXi5.5 guest. I have the .img file, and the MD5 hash matches so I know the .img file isn't corrupt. Every time it writes to the USB drive it changes the volume to a small size, and I cannot browse the drive. I am burning the .img on a Windows 7 64-bit box, using win32DiskImage, if the image changes the file system to GPT or something windows does not recognize, BUT I don't know if that is true.  :q I directly attach the USB to the host, and add the USB device to the guest VM. The problem is the BIOS (not UEFI) doesn't find the USB stick.

I know I am doing something wrong, but I have no clue what.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 4, 2014)

The memory stick does not have an MBR, just a FreeBSD partition scheme.  Windows will not be able to browse it, because it can't recognize the partition scheme or the UFS filesystem.  So that all sounds normal.  It should boot on the VM, though.

A possibly easier way would be to use the .img file as a second hard drive image attached to the VM.


----------



## bigtiger (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks, I was not sure how to do that, but I found another way.

I uploaded the DVD version .iso to the attached HD, and then pointed the CD-ROM to the image. Definitely recommend this method. 

Going through the install now.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 6, 2014)

Remember to unmount the DVD image after the install.


----------

